

Telegraph Academy is tapping communities of color for engineering talent - bgando
http://www.telegraphacademy.com

======
Scotups
I can't express how awesome this really is. Bringing diversity to the tech
world is a tough and touchy topic these days. Being a black engineer at a
leading company in the Bay, see this issue first hand. This aligns well with
the tech initiative the Obama just proposed. Also, seeing how Telegraph
academy is partnered with Hack Reactor, the leading coding school around, I
know the outcomes will be good! I should know, I was an instructor at Hack
Reactor. This is going to be awesome!

------
chrisarriola
It's great seeing programs like this which encourage communities of color to
partake in the growing amount of tech opportunities in the bay area and other
tech hubs. As someone who identifies and feels very passionately about this
issue, I’d love to learn more about how I can contribute and help!

------
sarith21
It's about time someone did something like this =)

